# Sky TV in Panama City, Panama



## countchocula (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Folks,

I'm in Panama City, Panama, and I have satellite service via sky tv. I don't know if it's the same satellite and programming as Sky TV in the UK - I kinda doubt it. Anyone here know?

I don't know much about Tivo, but functionality seems to be based on the ability for the Tivo box to change channels on the receiver, and to be able to get channel lineups for one's service. Is there anything I'm missing?

Regardless, my main question is: will Tivo work with Sky TV satellite service in Panama City, Panama?

Thanks,
Allie


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

This forum is for the UK service - as your are in the US, I think you'll find more help from your posts in the US forums.

Channel wise, the Sky TV service is Panama is nothing to do with the Sky Digital service in the UK.

They are completely different services using different satellites and set-top-boxes.


----------



## countchocula (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks ozsat - i'm actually not in the US, but in Panama. Also, I did post in the US forums first, and they suggested i post here since sky tv might be the same service as the UK one. In any case, thanks for your answer re: whether or not the services are related.


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

countchocula said:


> Regardless, my main question is: will Tivo work with Sky TV satellite service in Panama City, Panama?


You would need to post your channel list, and hope someone can post a list of the UK sky channels, to see if you have the same programmes. You might also need to compare the schedules to make sure you had the same programmes at the same times. You may be able to do this on the Sky website.

Strikes me that time would be the biggest problem, unless your Sky service is broadcast at UK times the TiVo would record at the wrong time. I don't think it is possible to alter the time zone on an S1 TiVo.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

staffie2001uk said:


> Strikes me that time would be the biggest problem, unless your Sky service is broadcast at UK times the TiVo would record at the wrong time. I don't think it is possible to alter the time zone on an S1 TiVo.


You can set the time yourself (even on an unhacked tivo).
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6230117&highlight=time#post6230117
But it will correct itself on every daily call.


----------



## countchocula (Jan 5, 2009)

Found the website finally, and it looks like a very different service:

http://www.sky.com.mx

They do have a DVR, but only for costa rica apparently: http://www.sky.com.mx/program/int/centroamerica/notas/775920.html

Perhaps the program list is available somewhere, we'll see. Thanks a bunch for your help!

allie


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Sky Mexico channels list here:

http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/skymexico.html

Sky UK channels list here:

http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/skyuk.html

Very few similar channels names, and no doubt programming would be different anyway.

Also as Panama is a NTSC broadcast area:

http://kav.ca/world-countries.htm

You would probably be better off hacking a USA TiVo in a similar way as the Canadians do to suit their local TV channel packages.


----------



## countchocula (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks fred, appreciate it.


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

What about trying the Nero & Tivo software LiquidTV? It works in Mexico and if you have a Mexican line-up it might work for you.

http://www.nero.com/enu/liquidtv-introduction.html


----------



## pauljs (Feb 11, 2001)

BrianHughes said:


> What about trying the Nero & Tivo software LiquidTV? It works in Mexico and if you have a Mexican line-up it might work for you.
> 
> http://www.nero.com/enu/liquidtv-introduction.html


I suppose there is no chance of us getting Liquid TV in the UK


----------



## countchocula (Jan 5, 2009)

Interesting idea. It would just be a matter of getting my girlfriend to be able to use it, i suppose. Sounds a little less user-friendly than just picking up the tivo control. But still, could be a great option. Thanks for the idea. So, it must get the channel lineup online then? I was under the impression that the tivo service worked over a phone line, or at least used to?


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

It can be controlled with a Tivo remote. Yes the listings are downloaded over an Internet connection - even the original Tivos used the internet. They would just dial up an access point.


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

pauljs said:


> I suppose there is no chance of us getting Liquid TV in the UK


I wish. I've been putting off doing anything about my own setup for about a year now hoping that there would be an announcement about a UK release. In the original launch they said they would let us know in 2009.

I think it would be a great solution for us. Sod all investment from Tivo's side (they're already providing listings) & new revenue coming in - what's the downside for them? I believe Nero handle all the support & they're a European company.

I'm still hoping - but I'm going to have to do something soon.


----------



## countchocula (Jan 5, 2009)

when you say "dial up an access point", you mean just connected to a server on the web? just trying to figure out how this all works - apologies for the newbie questions. i'm sure this must be laid out somewhere where i could read it instead of bothering helpful folks like yourselves.


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

countchocula said:


> when you say "dial up an access point", you mean just connected to a server on the web? ...


Yes. In the old days we used to connect to the internet with modems and you would dial your local Internet Service Provider (isp) which connected you to the internet. Tivo does the same thing but they have an agreement with an isp that lets them call a toll free number.

In any case the listings are provided by a server controlled by Tivo and connected to the internet. How you connect to the internet yourself doesn't concern them - except that if you use your own connection they won't have to cover the toll free call - so that's actually a bonus for them.


----------

